# Got Robbed



## Hank R




----------



## ofelles

Ya, $4.15/gal for premium here in California.


----------



## mlk18

If only there was some kind of tube that could bring oil down from Canada to keep gas prices reasonable.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

ofelles said:


> Ya, $4.15/gal for premium here in California.


Holy Smokes! Super is $2.74 at my local Sam's Club here in Middle TN!

Dave


----------



## Wurstmeister

I’ll never complain -$2.59 in SC and across the river!$2.69 in GA.


----------



## IMAVGAN

mlk18 said:


> If only there was some kind of tube that could bring oil down from Canada to keep gas prices reasonable.




Oil companies have a plethora of market analysis information based on each area's demographics, wealth & population to calculate how much they can raise prices in each region before they lose business. I remember reading an article on this a decade ago. If you think about it carefully, gas prices differ from neighborhood to neighborhood. Sometimes it goes up by a few cents. The cost is calculated to make it not worth your time to drive to get the cheaper gas.

Based on oil company behavior, I doubt a pipeline from Canada would affect gas prices at all. They would just lower production elsewhere. The cheaper raw oil only goes to further pad their pockets.


----------



## mlk18

IMAVGAN said:


> Oil companies have a plethora of market analysis information based on each area's demographics, wealth & population to calculate how much they can raise prices in each region before they lose business. I remember reading an article on this a decade ago. If you think about it carefully, gas prices differ from neighborhood to neighborhood. Sometimes it goes up by a few cents. The cost is calculated to make it not worth your time to drive to get the cheaper gas.
> 
> Based on oil company behavior, I doubt a pipeline from Canada would affect gas prices at all. They would just lower production elsewhere. The cheaper raw oil only goes to further pad their pockets.



That may be true, but when there was a tube coming down from Canada just a few months back, gas was a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## TNJAKE

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Holy Smokes! Super is $2.74 at my local Sam's Club here in Middle TN!
> 
> Dave


Premium is $3.69 here. I'm sure it's 50 cents cheaper at sam's in hendersonville


----------



## MJB05615

Premium here in Ga at Kroger this morning was $3.00.


----------



## sawhorseray

Diesel $2.92 here at Sam's, I fill up about every four months or so! RAY


----------



## chopsaw

I have no idea how much it is here.  Only got gas ( for the truck ) a couple times since last March.


----------



## MJB05615

My Wife has only filled up 3 times in the last 6 months.  I only filed up 1-2 times per month, but the last month I've been very busy working, so once a week.


----------



## chef jimmyj

An Energy Independent United States? Who would want that? Come on, Man!...JJ


----------



## olaf

I've been making it back by investing in oil stocks in January. Because we know who really takes care of the oil execs. If you can't raise prices because demand has slowed you find someone who will shutdown supply put the independent producers out of business more profit for big oil. I think we've seen this before.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> My Wife has only filled up 3 times in the last 6 months.  I only filed up 1-2 times per month, but the last month I've been very busy working, so once a week.



I used to fill up every week.
I got rid of my pickup 2 years ago, and Mrs Bear does the driving.
She just filled her tank up about 14 months ago.
That tube will come in real handy for the Electric cars.

Bear


----------



## tx pitmaster

ofelles said:


> Ya, $4.15/gal for premium here in California



i'm from north texas, and was just in orange county ca last weekend..  and everywhere i looked it was like my picture..  here (n tx) i'm paying $2.85 a gal for regular..  a buck more per gallon.. sheesh.


----------



## mneeley490

$3.19 at a WA Costco yesterday for regular.


----------



## ofelles

$4.25 today here


----------



## MJB05615

$2.47 for Regular today at Kroger Gas.


----------



## ab canuck

Here in Alberta Canada we are paying $3.52 a gallon for reg. gas in the Vancouver BC area they are paying 4.66 per gallon reg. gas.
  And I wish we still had the pipeline going to you down south even if it meant higher gas prices for us up here. I work in the Oilpatch up here it would just mean alot more people would be working and just maybe it would be steady again. Something we haven't seen  since 2014.


----------



## JckDanls 07

The real problem is that the refineries have not been making their BILLIONS IN PROFITS PER QUARTER...  They say  "We're losing money... we only made a little less than a billion in profits for the last 3 quarters" ....

I mean..  I can understand having to make a profit...  but BILLIONS...  PER QUARTER ...  It's BS


----------



## tx pitmaster

ab canuck said:


> Here in Alberta Canada we are paying $3.52 a gallon for reg. gas in the Vancouver BC area they are paying 4.66 per gallon reg. gas.



that would be an Imperial gallon, correct?  i believe that an imperial gallon is a quart more than a U.S. gallon..  but i could be wrong how much more...


----------



## bill1

A lot of states (e.g. Calif?) require a "winter formulation" and a "summer formulation" of gas.  Now is probably the transition from W to S formula which can't help but add inefficiency to the distribution costs as well.


----------



## ofelles

Yes twice a year the formula is changed.  The oil companies ay this requires them to increase the cost when they change.  This has been going on for about 20 years now, one might think they have covered the expenses by now.  Guess I'm wrong, again.  
I know I could get a hybred or full electric to avoid most of this.  But I'm just not willing to give up my V8 and the sound it makes.  So I will just bitch whether I I a right to or not.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Looks it might get a lot worse.  The current administration is proposing a mileage tax to fund infrastructure.  Geez!

Dave


----------



## bill1

5GRILLZNTN said:


> ...proposing a mileage tax to fund infrastructure...


Well, probably not without some resistance since gas/mileage taxes are a regressive, not progressive, tax method.  (Poor people pay a higher fraction of their income on gas than the rich.  Even if the rich have a collection of 6-figure cars, their mileage is not THAT much worse than a chevy.)  
But gas taxes _*are *_a way to massage the public to electric vehicles, and charging stations are a key part of the infrastructure bill, so *that*'s probably the motivation.  
Now whether electric vehicles are an overall good for society or not, or whether public policy or the free market is the best way to improve society, are subjects for another forum!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Well, the fact that your President and our Prime Minister are hell bent on keeping us from sending Alberta oil to Texas refineries sure doesn't help the price of gas at the pumps.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

tx pitmaster said:


> that would be an Imperial gallon, correct?  i believe that an imperial gallon is a quart more than a U.S. gallon..  but i could be wrong how much more...


A US gallon is 80% of an Imperial gallon.
Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

bill1 said:


> Well, probably not without some resistance since gas/mileage taxes are a regressive, not progressive, tax method.  (Poor people pay a higher fraction of their income on gas than the rich.  Even if the rich have a collection of 6-figure cars, their mileage is not THAT much worse than a chevy.)
> But gas taxes _*are *_a way to massage the public to electric vehicles, and charging stations are a key part of the infrastructure bill, so *that*'s probably the motivation.
> Now whether electric vehicles are an overall good for society or not, or whether public policy or the free market is the best way to improve society, are subjects for another forum!


Well said!

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver

ofelles said:


> Yes twice a year the formula is changed.  The oil companies ay this requires them to increase the cost when they change.  This has been going on for about 20 years now, one might think they have covered the expenses by now.  Guess I'm wrong, again.
> I know I could get a hybred or full electric to avoid most of this.  But I'm just not willing to give up my V8 and the sound it makes.  So I will just bitch whether I I a right to or not.




Electric Vehicles aren't looking too bad now already, and getting better every day.
I guess we can always play an audio of the best sounding "Muscle Car" made, while driving our Silent Electric car:


*Overall Assessment
The Tesla Model S presents a desirable package for luxury car shoppers, a full-size sedan with hard-to-match technology and driving performance. It creates no emissions while driving and requires no gas. *Owners can recharge it at home or on the road, and the Model S offers a maximum driving range of about 520 miles, meaning it can go farther than most gas-powered luxury vehicles. Inside the sleek and understated cabin, passengers have front and rear high-definition displays that allow them to access music, movies, the internet, gaming, and other entertainment. A panoramic glass roof offers compelling views of its own. The Model S is surprisingly fun to drive, with remarkable speed and agile handling. And when you don't feel like driving, the Tesla can take care of it almost entirely. Some competitors have more interior plushness and upscale materials. Still, Tesla's extended driving range, high-tech features, and added versatility make it tough to beat for the environmentally-minded.

Just a Thought,
Bear


----------



## ofelles

Bearcarver said:


> Electric Vehicles aren't looking too bad now already, and getting better every day.
> I guess we can always play an audio of the best sounding "Muscle Car" made, while driving our Silent Electric car:



I am not a luxury buyer.  To me, what you describe in the Tesla I want in my living room.  They do perform without a doubt but I find the experience without soul.  I enjoy experiencing the feel of the road, the feedback at the apex of a corner and rolling on the throttle coming out.  It's not only the sound, like you said I can get that out of my stereo.  The rumble communicates up thru the seat into my backside, the twitch of the steering wheel, being in the correct gear at the correct time, the bumps in the pavement.  That's driving.
I understand that some do not want that and in fact is a negative to them and I can respect that.  But I enjoy it even if I'm only going to the store or church.


----------



## TNJAKE

I love the smell of emissions in the morning!


----------



## Bearcarver

TNJAKE said:


> I love the smell of emissions in the morning!




Me Too!
I worked at Gas Stations from age 12 to age 16, and part time after that.
And I went to tech school 3 years, where most of my friends were learning Auto Body, Auto Mechanics, Carpentry, Cabinetmakin, etc.... Most of them had Hot Muscle cars from the 50s & 60s.  But that was Many Moons ago.

Bear


----------



## rc4u

our coal plants charge those 'lectric cars


----------



## rc4u

there will be no solar storage for overnite consumption for yrs...not talkin campers or homes. and here the dang wind goes silent most every nite. and ya charge car at nite


----------



## rc4u

i raced snowmobiles in the '70's and my exhaust wasn't the only one that smelled funny


----------



## mneeley490

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, the fact that your President and our Prime Minister are hell bent on keeping us from sending Alberta oil to Texas refineries sure doesn't help the price of gas at the pumps.
> Gary


Why doesn't Canada have the ability to refine the oil up there? Seems like it would be more cost effective than pumping it 2,000 miles to Texas.


----------



## bill1

mneeley490 said:


> Why doesn't Canada have the ability to refine the oil up there? Seems like it would be more cost effective than pumping it 2,000 miles to Texas.


I'm only guessing but the flash point of gaoline is a lot lower than crude oil...room temp for gas and desert temp for crude.  So transporting gasoline requires more attention to safety such as spark arrestors, bonding of conductors, etc.  So the capital costs of a gasoline pipeline is much higher than for crude, although like you say, once you start pumping the value of the product per volume is better for gas.


----------



## GaryHibbert

mneeley490 said:


> Why doesn't Canada have the ability to refine the oil up there? Seems like it would be more cost effective than pumping it 2,000 miles to Texas.





bill1 said:


> I'm only guessing but the flash point of gaoline is a lot lower than crude oil...room temp for gas and desert temp for crude.  So transporting gasoline requires more attention to safety such as spark arrestors, bonding of conductors, etc.  So the capital costs of a gasoline pipeline is much higher than for crude, although like you say, once you start pumping the value of the product per volume is better for gas.



We can refine the oil up here, but we don't have a big refinery in Alberta.  The Feds and Quebec stopped our plans to run a pipeline from Alberta to New Brunswick.  They've pretty much locked us in.
Gary


----------



## IMAVGAN

Refined gasoline is delivered to areas then further distributed via tankers. So the options are....



A.  Send one product down to be broken down and distributed closer to where they are being used.

or   

B.  Break it down in a low population area & re-invent an entire distribution network to get it out to where it is needed.


It's all driven by money & how much the oil companies can make.


And BTW, the gasoline cost spike coincides with & had more to do with the closings of the refineries in Texas due to the big freeze than a pipeline.


----------

